# Probiotic news



## atom09 (Jan 20, 2005)

http://www.probiotics-amsterdam.org/weten.htmhttp://www.postgradmed.com/index.php?free=...984&ex=1984figured i would share the link as the it seems to be current


----------



## diogenes (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for the links. The second link is about a study involving "B coagulans" which I think might be the probiotic used in Digestive Advantage because it's made by Ganeden Biotech. These graphs look encouraging:http://www.postgradmed.com/figures.php?fig...1984?figure=618http://www.postgradmed.com/figures.php?fig...1984?figure=619Although it's a little odd that their control group had such lower baseline scores to begin with...hmmmm


----------

